# Feste IP "einrichten"



## KDW-ONLINE (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo

ich habe da noch a Problem
Ich würde gerne meine Rechner (2) mit feste IP´s ausstatten
nun so weit so gut
IP eingeben, Subnetmaske eingeben, kein Thema aber bei dem DNS kram scheitert es bei mir.
un dann kommt noch hinzu das ich dann über meinen Router nicht mehr ins Netz komme wenn ich feste IP eingebe da dieser DHCP IP vergibt an meine Rechner.

Die Drei Großen Fragezeichen ? schweben über mir 
  

mfg


----------



## gothic ghost (27. Juni 2004)

Im Router kannst du DHCP deaktivieren,
Bei den Rechnern eintragen:
1. DNS-Server = IP des Routers
2. Gateway = IP des Routers


----------



## KDW-ONLINE (28. Juni 2004)

*Feste IP*

Jo 
Beim ersten Rechner klappt ja alles prima denn der ist ja am Router direkt angeschlossen nur der 2 Rechner der über den 1Rechner zum Router geht den kann ich keine feste IP verpassen bei dem  dann gar nichts mehr


----------



## sorgenkind (28. Juni 2004)

warum geht der zweite zuerst über den erten PC?  
Schliesse den zweite doch direkt an.


----------



## KDW-ONLINE (28. Juni 2004)

*mmh so so*

habich vergessen zu erwähnen der Router wird vom 1Rechner per USB angesteuert

und der 2 Rechner steht einige Häuser weiter, und da ist das sone sache mit USB also per Cross über den 1 Rechner 

Allerdings benötige ich auch eine Feste IP für den 2 rechner


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juni 2004)

KDW-ONLINE: Bitte achte auf den roten Kasten, der bei jedem Antworten extra erscheint:

*



			Bitte achte unbedingt auf Deine Rechtschreibung, eine klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort und eine sinnvolle Struktur. Beiträge mit durchgehender Kleinschreibung, Chatsprache und/oder mangelhafter Struktur werden kommentarlos gelöscht.
Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## sorgenkind (28. Juni 2004)

Was ist den dass für ein Router? Ich hab noch nie einen Router über USB gesehen.


----------



## sorgenkind (28. Juni 2004)

IP Einstellungen:

1. DHCP beim Router deaktivieren

2. auf dem ersten PC eine IP-Adresse eingeben: z.B. 192.168.x.2 (x ist bei einigen 1 und bei einigen 0, musst halt schauen wie sie bei deinem Router ist z.B. 192.168.1.1 oder 192.168.0.1)

3. auf dem zweiten PC eine Adresse eingeben: z.B. 192.168.x.3.

-> Subnetzmaske sollte automatisch kommen; Standartgateway 192.168.x.1; DNS-Adresse musst du halt auch beim Router nachschauen (evt. 192.168.x.1)

4. Du überbrückst die Verbindungen beim ersten Rechner, die bei den Netzwerkverbindungen stehen. 

Sollte so eigentlich funktionieren...


----------



## KDW-ONLINE (28. Juni 2004)

*Na sowas*

Hallo

Antwort an sorgenkind 

genauso habe ich es eingegeben aber es klappt nicht

Überbrücken 

bei Rechner 2 habe ich nur eine LanVerbindung  mit welcher soll ich dann überbrücken 

verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz ..


----------



## KDW-ONLINE (28. Juni 2004)

*Ich nochmal*

nun habe ich auf Rechner 1 die beiden Verbindungen überbrückt das ganze will aber immer noch nicht so recht

der Rechner 2 geht nicht ins Netz mit fester IP

und die Brücke kann ich auch nicht Aktivieren


----------



## sorgenkind (28. Juni 2004)

Also, geht nun der erste Rechner?

Wenn ja, dann muss es an der Verbindung zwischen erstem und zweitem PC liegen. Hast du vom Ersten Zugriff auf den Zweiten und umgekehrt? Vielleicht mal versuchen anzupingen.

Das mit dem Aktivieren der Brücke ist mir auch nicht logisch.  .

Und was meinst du mit: "Rechner 2 geht nicht ins Netz mit fester IP"? Geht er nun ins Internet oder überhaupt nicht?

Und bei PC 2 musst du sowieso nicht Überbrücken, sondern nur bei PC 1!


----------



## sorgenkind (28. Juni 2004)

Was mir noch in den Sinn kommt: Der zweite Rechner steht ein paar Häuser weiter! Wie lang ist das Kabel? Darf maximal 100m sein, sollte jedoch gut abgeschirmt (mindestens Cat 5e) sein.


----------



## KDW-ONLINE (28. Juni 2004)

*2 im Netz*

Der 2 Rechner ist ca 65m entfernt  und mit Cat5e verbunden


----------



## sorgenkind (28. Juni 2004)

wie sieht es aus mit dem Zugriff (oben gestellte Fragen)? Probier mal.


----------



## KDW-ONLINE (28. Juni 2004)

*Zugriff*

Also ich kann nicht ständig zugreifen auf diesen Rechner (auf Freigegebene Daten) Erst wenn der Kumpel die Netzlaufwerke verbindet das macht der nicht automatisch weil er keine feste IP hat

abndersherrum klappt alles super der Kumpel kann ständig auf meinen Rechner zugreifen weil die Laufwerke immer automatisch mit geladen werden weil sein Rechner weiß wo er suchen muß durch die Feste IP

mfg


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juni 2004)

Da du die Regeln weiterhin mit Füßen trittst, hat sich dieser Thread damit erledigt.

// closed


----------

